# Ok, thought it was my turn



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww I know its not a great pic, but someone must be able to make some kind of comment....

I'll take good or bad!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think he needs to jump bigger! Hes hanging in the air and needs a nice decent fence to make him snap up in front. Although hanging front legs is an ex-hurdler thing? was he flat raced or jump raced do you know?

Nice boy though, how come you put him out on a laon arrangement?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He did flat and sticks!  

I didn't have the time he needed.  He was very much a one person horse, very protective and if anyone distracted you from him, they'd know about it.
He'd been treated really badly before I got him, was terrified of sweeping brushes and if you shouted at him for being naughty he'd rush to the back of the stable cowering, as if you were going to beat him.
He had a lot of issues with people as a whole. I met a lovely guy through my vet and he fell in love with him, so I let him take him on permanent loan, never to be sold etc.

It was flattering at first that he was so protective, but he was nasty with it sometimes. He would only let me near him, well except for his new owner! :wink:


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mmmm yeh when they are babies they never have one to one in training. I bet he just got mad for the attention he wasnt used to! How old is he? Does his (now) daddy jump him?

He looks to enjoy it!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's 11yrs. 
When I last spoke to him, he was just using him for pleasure riding/happy hacking etc
I think he's attended some local shows. He really did enjoy his jumping. Wasn't keen on the indoor ring, but loved it outside.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Aw bless! aslong as hes happy though eh?! xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, that all I wanted for him. To be happy and have someone to spend all their time on him.
Cheeky monkey he was/is.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I ride western so my critique would be off for your riding. As for the horse he is wonderful


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thankyou! x


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Your (ex) horse is gawjus! he looks so flexible! lol. Is that you on him or the new owner? x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

lol, me!! I've got a fluffy hat on over my hat, it was freezing that day! Its about 1yr ago, my hat had flaps that cover your ears!!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

haha! i can see it now yu pointed it out! ... nice!


----------

